# Pasturegard and Night time lows



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The rep for pasturegard says you need three straight nights with lows in the high 40s or better for it to work. the long range forecast looks like March is going to be colder than normal and no warm stretches with mild night time temps. Anyone had any success using it on OG with colder than recommended night time temps? It's just too expensive to use and not have it work. Thanks for any input. It was mild enough in Jan that I could have sprayed then if I thought about it.  Speedwell is starting to bloom here and og and fescue seem to be breaking dormancy. Guess they are going to get a rude awakening if the forecast is correct.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe try some Brash or other Dicamba product now and then hit it again with Pastureguard if you need to when it warms.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I was going to use that product but the rep said to use pasturegard on the speedwell. It has been unsuccessfully controlled with a 24d-dicamba mix twice before. Since I don't do my own field spraying that is an issue for me having them come spray twice. using it with liquid N at 40# N rate and surfactant. Some really cold temps forecast here for march nights.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I’ve sprayed Pasturegard in spring warm weather and had great results - but it is very expensive.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill-You've got the expensive part right. What kind of nighttime lows did you have-Just not freezing at night with say 55-60 in the daytime or something warmer?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Bill-You've got the expensive part right. What kind of nighttime lows did you have-Just not freezing at night with say 55-60 in the daytime or something warmer?


As I recall it was pretty warm. It was later in the spring, probably mid April. I don't remember any freezing.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------

